# Powerline Adapter Kit what do I need?



## 63thk

I'm thinking of adding a Powerline adapter kit to my existing network,but I'm not sure what I need. I have a wirless N router which handles most everything, but feel I would be better served by connecting a few devices via powerline. I would like to come off the router which has one 2 out jacks. One of these is wired to my desktop PC. The other I would use for the powerline adapter. I would be connecting 1 or 2 devices via Powerline. What hardware would I need at the router and then at the devices? I look at the kits online and I'm unsure if they contain all that I need. 
Thanks


----------



## Tony Trent

I just saw your post today, May 5 1012. I'm surpised no one has answered your question. It may be too late, but here is some info. Most Dish receivers put out the home networking over power line through the AC cord. If you don't plug them into a UPS. You only need one home plug receiver somewhere near your network router. Even if you hacve two or three Dish receivers, you only need one. Plug it into AC of course, and plug an ethernet cable from it to the input jack on your router. That's it! You do NOT need a trasmit end, only a receive end. Unfortuantely most of the home plug units are sold in pairs. Use the transmitter for something else. I have both my 922 and my 622 on my network, accessible online, from just the one home plug receiver. The 922 can do "Sling" functions and the 622 can only set timers or vview names of recordings online, since it doesn't have "Sling". But both are there with just one hiome plug reciever. The home plug network units I bought were cheap no-name units but work fine. Hope this helps. If it isn't too late.


----------



## FarmerBob

DISH doesn't support anything above 85Mbps.


----------



## garygaryj

I use it. 85mbps is way more than enough.
Here is a single one on Amazon.


----------



## Jhon69

I had DISH's wireless adaptor connected.Thought it might be faster with Homeplug,so I disconnected the wireless and plugged in Homeplug.Because I have all receivers plugged into surge suppressors it made my speed slower,but I did not want to change the surge suppressors or do without.

So I left Homplug plugged in and reinstalled the wireless adaptor.What I got after that I could not believe my wireless speeds increased faster than I had before,so I leaving them both plugged in.


----------



## Jhon69

Jhon69 said:


> I had DISH's wireless adaptor connected.Thought it might be faster with Homeplug,so I disconnected the wireless and plugged in Homeplug.Because I have all receivers plugged into surge suppressors it made my speed slower,but I did not want to change the surge suppressors or do without.
> 
> So I left Homplug plugged in and reinstalled the wireless adaptor.What I got after that I could not believe my wireless speeds increased faster than I had before,so I leaving them both plugged in.


Well I had to disconnect Homeplug as my son could not get any decent speed out of his computer with both connected, we have AT&T Elite DSL(6MB down/768k up,it's the fastest we can get because of our location.) so I will just have to keep my USB wireless adaptor plugged in.

I may switch the wireless to Homeplug to check speed variations.


----------



## Jhon69

Jhon69 said:


> Well I had to disconnect Homeplug as my son could not get any decent speed out of his computer with both connected, we have AT&T Elite DSL(6MB down/768k up,it's the fastest we can get because of our location.) so I will just have to keep my USB wireless adaptor plugged in.
> 
> I may switch the wireless to Homeplug to check speed variations.


I finally disconnected the wireless adaptor and am going with the DISH Sling Turbo Homeplug Adaptor because it seems quicker than the wireless.Also going to change out my 3 211k receivers to be plugged into the wall by itself(not plugged into a surge suppressor) and then my 922 can see them.


----------

